# Recent Tap purchasers can get a credit



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I saw the Tap on sale today(April 19th). I emailed Amazon and told them I had purchased my Tap only 3 weeks ago and could I get a credit. Their response email said they would refund my credit card the $18.98 difference. They stated it would only be a one day sale. So don't dally!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't get a Tap.  I love Amazon for things like the refund.  I think most retailers, on-line and B&M, wouldn't do that.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

sbell1 said:


> I saw the Tap on sale today(April 19th). I emailed Amazon and told them I had purchased my Tap only 3 weeks ago and could I get a credit. Their response email said they would refund my credit card the $18.98 difference. They stated it would only be a one day sale. So don't dally!


Thanks for the tip. I just emailed Customer Service and asked for a refund of the difference. I have already ordered the Echo at the sale price.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks! I called & got my credit.


----------

